# Celebrate Recovery Organization (12 step, nationwide,free)



## Former Atheist (Feb 9, 2015)

http://www.celebraterecovery.com/

This support Progam is nationwide in the U.S. and is in every major city/town virtually. It has a 12 step format with breakout gender groups as well as a total Group time together at the start of each meeting for a general teaching. Refreshments are typically served afterward and its a good way to connect with others and make new friends. It is Christian based. Free. It seems many are held on a Friday night but that may vary . Its well structured, formal, and usually ran by wise Facilitators. Usually runs 1.5 hours or so. The Organization also offers one day Seminars --- see their website.

Ive been and it is very helpful .

They cover a whole gammit of struggles, addictions, disfunctions, disorders, neurosis , et al... and in the Breakout Group each person gets to talk for about 10 min. on their struggle in front of the others at the table. Strict confidence is enforced . Afterward, you can meet someone who is struggling with the same thing you are to get tips and advice on what they've done to manage their issue.

Highly recommended.


----------

